# Eating a pumpkin



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

I know pumpkin is okay for dogs to eat, but has anyone ever tried giving their dog a pumpkin.... as in the whole thing???

For some reason I thought this would be fun to do today. Obviously Kobi won't finish it in one sitting, but it was only $2.50 and made him VERY happy. He spent 25 minutes chomping on it before we went inside.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

This really cracks me up, for some reason. I think maybe if you just don't let him eat too much of it in one day, he'll probably be ok. If he gets a little too much, then maybe some interesting poops later on. He'll probably make a crazy mess with the goop and seeds inside--good idea to let him have it outside!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Very cute!! Kobi is obviously enjoying himself.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

So far no big mess.... he hasn't really binged on it since yesterday, though. Most of what he pulls out he immediately eats. Yes, he eats the entire pumpkin, the outside included. He had one or two terrible farts, but poops were normal, which is surprising since he ate so much of it!


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Very funny!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Kobi's a comedian.


----------

